# mushy wood



## stuart_s (18 Apr 2011)

i have two pieces of wood in my discus display tank (180l) the first piece is bogwood i think it came sealed in a plastic bag from A.L.F and has been in the tank approx 8 weeks the other is redmoor wood that has been in over a year with no problems now all of a sudden both pieces seem to be going soft IE the seem slimy and you can scrape a layer of brown mush from them with your nail i have taken out and cleaned them with a wire brush but they end up as bad again a week later and the mush is clogging the filter sponges
so has anyone any ideas

thanks

Stuart S     :?


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2011)

Unfortunately it's most likely natural decay.  I have some really nice bits of redmoor that are going the same way.  I'm trying to leave them alone so they don't make a mess!


----------



## stuart_s (18 Apr 2011)

thanks for that steve i will leave it alone for now and i may look for some mopani as it seems a lot harder than most woods

stuart


----------



## Gill (18 Apr 2011)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it's most likely natural decay.  I have some really nice bits of redmoor that are going the same way.  I'm trying to leave them alone so they don't make a mess!




Agree, over time it happens.


----------



## twg (30 May 2011)

This happened to one of my favourite pieces too, just resist the urge to ever reposition it!


----------



## stuart_s (10 Jul 2011)

since the problem with the decaying red moor wood it is also happening to a piece of bog wood that has been in the tank for only three weeks poss due to the higher temp that discus require (29) so i was wondering if there is anything fish friendly you can use to seal the wood so it cannot rot

thanks

Stuart


----------

